# Conan RPG Players needed - Columbus, IN



## InzeladunMaster (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking for a two to four players for my OGL Conan game. Unfortunately, the game is in Columbus, Indiana.

The game uses the _Conan_ game material from Mongoose Publishing. I am one of the authors of that line (having written five of the published sourcebooks thus far). We occasionally break from routine and play Call of Cthulhu, Western, Cybernet, Paranoia, Judge Dredd or whatever tickles our fancy when we decide to take a one-shot break.

The games are every other Sunday, from 3 pm. until about 9 or 10 pm. I am looking for someone reasonably consistant. Please PM or email me if you are interested.

Vincent N. Darlage (vincent@tls.net)


----------



## InzeladunMaster (Oct 9, 2005)

Still looking for players...


----------



## jaker2003 (Oct 13, 2005)

wow, gamers that close . . . don't think I could make it, though.


----------



## Zelgar (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm even closer being in Greensburg.  I'd love to play too, but unfortunately have too many things around the house that need to be done.  

Zelgar


----------



## InzeladunMaster (Oct 20, 2005)

If you guys change your minds, let me know.


----------



## InzeladunMaster (Nov 1, 2005)

I may be able to change the game day to Saturday instead of Sunday if necessary.


----------

